# What does your Fursona mean to you?



## Dreammaker33 (May 8, 2021)

Hi, I would like to know if your fursona has a special meaning to you or something similar like that.

Please note, there is a minor error in one of the answers.

(My fursona means a lot to me but very) Should say, My fursona means a lot to me and is very personal to me that I would not like to talk about them


----------



## Whimsycal (May 8, 2021)

Well, to me they are a big part of my personality, they help me express.


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

my human disguise allows me live comfortably on this planet without stupid questions like "did you just talk?" and "how are you doing that?".


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (May 11, 2021)

To me it's mostly meaning just a representation of the various critters I like and/or have worked with in the past.

Other people say that it means 'feet'. They're kinda thick that way. The people, that is, not my feet.


----------



## The-Courier (May 11, 2021)

I like aliens.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (May 11, 2021)

My fursona, Melisa, is someone I look up to for guidance when I need advice on some of life's issues.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 11, 2021)

She is me basically


----------



## Foxridley (May 11, 2021)

My fursona is largely something I would like to be, even physically, at least temporarily.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 11, 2021)

Stephanie is me as I see me. Except female because dysphoria. She is my avatar in this community. 

Iza and Ozzie have aspects of me - mostly trauma or philosophically related, but are otherwise just characters I've written and designed with my own experiences in mind. 

Constantine exists mostly to facilitate Iza's trauma in future writing but he's also somewhat inspired by a strange old guy I see in town from time to time. Except he's evil and eats people. 

Zalifa is modelled after David Bowie but their personality is derived more from the eccentric rich person archetype. Think like, Pegasus from Yugioh. They're entirely a character with no attachments to me irl.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 11, 2021)

My main victim of getting commissions as.







Non-jokingly it's basically the "online avatar" of me at this point since I haven't RP'd as much as I'd want to anymore so it's now more or less an avatar of my smug self as a "degenerate furry".
Otherwise it'd be my personality but it got amplified intensely. I'm surprised how much I relate to him both how I feel like I'd look similar and personality wise since he was just a generic character of mine before becoming my fursona.

He truly did just slap me irl and said "I'm your fursona now, loser."


----------



## MaelstromEyre (May 13, 2021)

My 'sona is partially me, both good and bad, as well as some things that I would like to be.

I think creating her has actually boosted my own confidence and feelings of self worth after I experienced sexual assault about 13 years ago.


----------



## Eremurus (May 13, 2021)

Dreammaker33 said:


> My fursona, Melisa, is someone I look up to for guidance when I need advice on some of life's issues.



Another bovine fur. We don't see too many of us around. I'm glad she can be a positive source for you.


----------



## IncenseAndIron (May 13, 2021)

My fursona (I usually refer to him as a persona, as he is a werewolf and is part human) encompasses the full extent of my personality. He is quiet and blunt, but loyal and altruistic. He also resembles me physically, and his human form pretty much looks exactly like me irl. We share the same ethnicity, body build, all of that. But also, Lupin helps me express fantasies I would not be able to express in real life, such as vanquishing demons with his magical sword of fire.

I think fantasy is normal in the human mind. We tell stories, participate in psychodrama, and insert ourselves into worlds of our own creation. I think having a fursona or persona is wonderful for that purpose; it allows us to express ourselves in ways that are true to us. I hope that makes sense.

EDIT: Also, fun fact about my persona, Lupin! He is inspired by my favorite band, Powerwolf :]


----------



## Mambi (May 13, 2021)

I am Mambi, and he is me. My feline self unlimited by anything tangible, and personality is basically the same.


----------



## Deathless (May 13, 2021)

I honestly don't like labeling myself as a furry, but my fursona does mean a lot to me. I use her to express myself in ways I can't in person, and she's literally everything I am and want to be! 

Making characters overall is great for self expression, which plays a huge part in my life because some things that Deathless does and has are things I can only dream of having in common with her!


----------



## Tyll'a (May 14, 2021)

Tyll'a is a part of me, and I'm a part of him.  I see him as a very close friend, who's been with me through thick and thin ever since we met back in July of 2016.


----------



## Debra Clark (May 14, 2021)

my fursona's not particularly important.

it's just a way of being myself in the furry community.

also i can ship myself with people.


----------



## Xitheon (May 14, 2021)

I don't know what to do with Buck, my steampunk transmale rabbit. I am too shy to try RP.


----------



## proudbedbug (May 14, 2021)

it really helps me connect to a part of myself nobody understands. i do feel a little left out though because ive never met another bedbug OC


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

they represent strength in aversion.


----------

